# Mackie Onyx Series (Best of both worlds)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got the 1640 with the Firewire option and it works exceptionally well. We record all practices, up to 13 tracks onto my laptop and use them as a learning tools.

It would also work exceptionally well for Live recordings. The A/D converter takes the signal pre EQ and sends it to the computer. You EQ for the room and know the raw signal is layed down on the computer.


http://www.mackie.com/products/onyx1640/


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup, the onyx is a really good board. Very clean pre amps. Makes the band sound great


----------

